# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة الاكشن والمغامرات الجميلة Divinity 2 The Dragon Knight Saga

## Mr_HelL

Divinity 2 The Dragon Knight Saga
FullRip





SYSTEM Requirements

Windows XP with Service Pack 3 or Windows Vista ® 7
Processor: Core 2 Duo T9500 2.6GHz / Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 6400+
Memory: 2 GB
Video Card: 512 MB Geforce 8800 GTS or better
DirectX ® 9c compatible sound card
7 GB of free disk space

Start Installation Game

Unrar All Parts
Start Setup From Setup.exe
Play From desktop




























Only One Link



Hipfile
http://takemyfile.com/1895561

Uploaded
http://takemyfile.com/1888959

TurboBit
http://takemyfile.com/1888960




One gb Per Link


Hipfile

http://takemyfile.com/1895546
http://takemyfile.com/1895547
http://takemyfile.com/1895548
http://takemyfile.com/1895549

extabit

http://takemyfile.com/1888968
http://takemyfile.com/1888969
http://takemyfile.com/1888970
http://takemyfile.com/1888971

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1888992
http://takemyfile.com/1888993
http://takemyfile.com/1888994
http://takemyfile.com/1888995

TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/1889032
http://takemyfile.com/1889033
http://takemyfile.com/1889034
http://takemyfile.com/1889035

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1889060
http://takemyfile.com/1889061
http://takemyfile.com/1889062
http://takemyfile.com/1889063

CoralDriVe

http://takemyfile.com/1889064
http://takemyfile.com/1889065
http://takemyfile.com/1889066
http://takemyfile.com/1889067

Freakshare

http://takemyfile.com/1889072
http://takemyfile.com/1889073
http://takemyfile.com/1889074
http://takemyfile.com/1889075




200mb Per link


Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1889076
http://takemyfile.com/1889077
http://takemyfile.com/1889078
http://takemyfile.com/1889079
http://takemyfile.com/1889080
http://takemyfile.com/1889081
http://takemyfile.com/1889082
http://takemyfile.com/1889083
http://takemyfile.com/1889084
http://takemyfile.com/1889085
http://takemyfile.com/1889086
http://takemyfile.com/1889087
http://takemyfile.com/1889088
http://takemyfile.com/1889089
http://takemyfile.com/1889090
http://takemyfile.com/1889091
http://takemyfile.com/1889092
http://takemyfile.com/1889093
http://takemyfile.com/1889094

freakshare

http://takemyfile.com/1889183
http://takemyfile.com/1889184
http://takemyfile.com/1889185
http://takemyfile.com/1889186
http://takemyfile.com/1889187
http://takemyfile.com/1889188
http://takemyfile.com/1889189
http://takemyfile.com/1889190
http://takemyfile.com/1889191
http://takemyfile.com/1889192
http://takemyfile.com/1889193
http://takemyfile.com/1889194
http://takemyfile.com/1889195
http://takemyfile.com/1889196
http://takemyfile.com/1889197
http://takemyfile.com/1889198
http://takemyfile.com/1889199
http://takemyfile.com/1889200
http://takemyfile.com/1889201

CoralDriVe

http://takemyfile.com/1889134
http://takemyfile.com/1889135
http://takemyfile.com/1889136
http://takemyfile.com/1889137
http://takemyfile.com/1889138
http://takemyfile.com/1889139
http://takemyfile.com/1889140
http://takemyfile.com/1889141
http://takemyfile.com/1889142
http://takemyfile.com/1889143
http://takemyfile.com/1889144
http://takemyfile.com/1889145
http://takemyfile.com/1889146
http://takemyfile.com/1889147
http://takemyfile.com/1889148
http://takemyfile.com/1889149
http://takemyfile.com/1889150
http://takemyfile.com/1889151
http://takemyfile.com/1889152

4Up

http://takemyfile.com/1889096
http://takemyfile.com/1889097
http://takemyfile.com/1889098
http://takemyfile.com/1889099
http://takemyfile.com/1889100
http://takemyfile.com/1889101
http://takemyfile.com/1889102
http://takemyfile.com/1889103
http://takemyfile.com/1889104
http://takemyfile.com/1889105
http://takemyfile.com/1889106
http://takemyfile.com/1889107
http://takemyfile.com/1889108
http://takemyfile.com/1889109
http://takemyfile.com/1889110
http://takemyfile.com/1889111
http://takemyfile.com/1889112
http://takemyfile.com/1889113
http://takemyfile.com/1889114

RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/1889115
http://takemyfile.com/1889116
http://takemyfile.com/1889117
http://takemyfile.com/1889118
http://takemyfile.com/1889119
http://takemyfile.com/1889120
http://takemyfile.com/1889121
http://takemyfile.com/1889122
http://takemyfile.com/1889123
http://takemyfile.com/1889124
http://takemyfile.com/1889125
http://takemyfile.com/1889126
http://takemyfile.com/1889127
http://takemyfile.com/1889128
http://takemyfile.com/1889129
http://takemyfile.com/1889130
http://takemyfile.com/1889131
http://takemyfile.com/1889132
http://takemyfile.com/1889133

Ifile

http://takemyfile.com/1889213
http://takemyfile.com/1889214
http://takemyfile.com/1889215
http://takemyfile.com/1889216
http://takemyfile.com/1889217
http://takemyfile.com/1889218
http://takemyfile.com/1889219
http://takemyfile.com/1889220
http://takemyfile.com/1889221
http://takemyfile.com/1889222
http://takemyfile.com/1889223
http://takemyfile.com/1889224
http://takemyfile.com/1889225
http://takemyfile.com/1889226
http://takemyfile.com/1889227
http://takemyfile.com/1889228
http://takemyfile.com/1889229
http://takemyfile.com/1889230
http://takemyfile.com/1889231

MediaFire

http://takemyfile.com/1889721
http://takemyfile.com/1889722
http://takemyfile.com/1889723
http://takemyfile.com/1889724
http://takemyfile.com/1889725
http://takemyfile.com/1889726
http://takemyfile.com/1889727
http://takemyfile.com/1889728
http://takemyfile.com/1889729
http://takemyfile.com/1889730
http://takemyfile.com/1889731
http://takemyfile.com/1889732
http://takemyfile.com/1889733
http://takemyfile.com/1889734
http://takemyfile.com/1889735
http://takemyfile.com/1889736
http://takemyfile.com/1889737
http://takemyfile.com/1889738
http://takemyfile.com/1889739

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1889243
http://takemyfile.com/1889244
http://takemyfile.com/1889245
http://takemyfile.com/1889246
http://takemyfile.com/1889247
http://takemyfile.com/1889248
http://takemyfile.com/1889249
http://takemyfile.com/1889250
http://takemyfile.com/1889251
http://takemyfile.com/1889252
http://takemyfile.com/1889253
http://takemyfile.com/1889254
http://takemyfile.com/1889255
http://takemyfile.com/1889256
http://takemyfile.com/1889257
http://takemyfile.com/1889258
http://takemyfile.com/1889259
http://takemyfile.com/1889260
http://takemyfile.com/1889261

----------


## مادلين

واو مبن كتير حلو ان بحب العاب الي متل هيك

----------


## Mr_HelL

> واو مبن كتير حلو ان بحب العاب الي متل هيك


شكرا مادلين على مرورك العطر والاكثر من رائع ... وازا بتحبي الالعاب الي متل هيك بصير كل يوم انزلك لعبة ولا يهمك ::P

----------


## دموع الغصون

باقة مميزة وجميلة جداً 
اختيار موفق 
اتمنى المتعة للجميع

----------


## Mr_HelL

دموع بتقدري تسلفيني اشي من الاوسمة الي عندك  :Frown:  
ضحكو علي بوسام وما اعطوني اياه  :Eh S(2): 

مرور ولا اروع مديرتنا

----------

